#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] How to Format PowerPoint 2007 Footer, Slide Number, Date.

## Gnokrojam

The default font in PowerPoint slides is to display the date, footer, and page number in a shade of gray. I'd like them to stand out more.

How can I change the formatting so they are black or even bolded?

I've gone to the master slide and changed the formatting there. I've edited the font on individual slides. But neither changes the font format for alll slides in the presentation.

Any Ideas?

Thank you.

Gnokrojam (Phil)
newbie to the forum

----------


## Dunc3142

I went to the View tab clicked on the Slide Master button, clicked on the border of the date box, went to the Home tab, hit Black and Bold.  Did the same for the slide number box.  Went back to the Slide Master tab and closed the Slide Master.  This formatted all my slides.

----------

